# Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - One World One Dream



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

wonderful~~


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

The best opening ceremony ever! 
The social problems tho are not resolved...I have conflicting feelings about this thing. All the chinese heritage that were so artistically showed comes from a culture the communist governament was so keen of sweeping away with the cultural revolution.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Well .. the cultural revolution is long over.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> Well .. the cultural revolution is long over.


But the scar is still there.


----------



## _Bugatti_ (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome !!!! more photos !!!

I love the national stadium, its perfect


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome indeed


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Sarah Brightman was the worst part of the show.


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

saiholmes said:


> Sarah Brightman was the worst part of the show.


I also think her part was just ok, not too amazing.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

the best ever in every fact without any question and doubt... I am completely envy...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

First of all, congratulations to China for the best ever opening ceremonies. Leaves past ceremonies decades behind. I felt I was watching the Olympic Games 20 years ahead of time. Greetings from Portugal Beijing!!!!!

Then, good luck Portugal!

edited by Taller Better:
Please repost photos with proper credits. Thanks


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

the thing about the opening ceremony in Beijing...

That whole country was announcing for years now that it was going to be the most amazing opening ceremony anyone has ever seen. And, well, when a country as big and as powerful as China says they're going to do something...they do it. Wow! It really did just take my breath away. Some of the most amazing we'll see in our lifetimes!


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

I loved the opening ceremonies of the current summer Olympics. The Chinese should be extremely proud of their accomplishments. Whether one agrees with the current government or not the Chinese are a great and respectable peoples with a long history of achievements.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

ArchiTennis said:


> absolutely amazing!! the BEST of any opening ceremonies ever done. EVER. no doubt about it.


Be Sure of that :cheers:


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

I cant like the opening cenemany more ,but what moved me most that night is the friendship among countries around the world!

Love our earth, protect our home, 3x to Greece whose heritage offer us chance to meet one another where no bias,no prejudice and only peace ,love ,prestige and friendship!

Congratulations on China, congratulations on our common world!

Sometimes I always think, if we guys all over the world work together, weight the commen interest of all human race over our nation own's, the dream of the earth becoming a big village will come true!
As we know the "Adam" of politics economics,Adam Smith,put free market principle as general rule for mac-micro-economic world, while,in my eyes, also revealed the the deep understanding of human common interest:the aim we put free trade and free complete competition principle into practice is to get the most human or global common interest! 

Hand in hand and our future will be better!


----------



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

The pageantry of the ceremony left me in great awe and wonder. It was incredible.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I still didn't saw much about Beijing Olympics, virtually nothing, are there videos in the net with the complete opening ceremony? I saw a little part where men had fluorescent clothes, nothing really cool, in fact, I thought that was the opening ceremony. But from this pic i see the putted Chinese history/culture and stuff and looks nice... 

For what I see now china sees that it made a mistake during the cultural revolution. As they tried to destroy Chinese culture, now the country is maturing and see that it is one of its biggest and most admirable treasures.


----------



## mrrao (Feb 29, 2008)

edited by Taller, Better: Please repost photo with a proper credit. Thanks


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

^^

Welcome to Beijing, Pakistan!


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome all friends around world to Beijing,to China!
Chinese people welcome u!


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

A very good show, impressive and extremely well co-ordinated even if a large part of the fireworks and light shows were faked.


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
All the fireworks are real. Millions of people watched. Many even recorded and put on youtube.

And yes, the whale swimming on edge of the stadium is fake. And the man didn't fly and run in the air. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know what news channels you've been watching but most of the reputable news vehicles have covered this issue including the national Chinese daily which first broke the news. 

The foot print fireworks and most of the big ones exploding over bejing were computer generated, including the impression that a helicopter was flying over the city to catch these images. It was reported in the Chinese newspapers that even those people watching the events in public squares across the city were perplexed at seeing these images when they could not actually see that many fire works in reality. 

Even the little girl who was supposed to be singing was miming. I suggest you read a more reliable news publication befor making facile comments. I was in no way criticising the ceremony as it WAS fantastic, but many aspects of it WERE faked!!


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ you dumbass..they were all real!!! they were only "faked" for the TV audiences because it would be dangerous to have it filmed live!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

HiTOPHi said:


> And yes, the whale swimming on edge of the stadium is fake.


The endangered whale copied from Western whales that the communist regime of China mistreated forcing her to act on the edge of the stadium was fake? Wooow...


----------

